# Fire Emblem: Three Houses will feature same-sex romance options for certain characters



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2019)

WHAT!? and it's not a fan hack or mod or anything?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> apparently and sadly no


Why is this sad? This is like Nintendo breaking the 5th wall or something else that seem impossible for them... like Banjo Kazooie in smash bros ultimate. Nintendo is laughing at the words "IMPOSSIBLE"


----------



## Viri (Jul 13, 2019)

I never liked romance options and children in Fire Emblem games period. I liked the remake of Fire Emblem 2 more than the other 2 3DS games.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 13, 2019)

No reason not to include it as an option, but I'm sure plenty of people will still act like it's something being forced on them.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2019)

I've never really been one for romancing/supports in FE, but this is a nice touch for those that are interested and want to be properly immersed.

Inb4 "shoving politics down our throats hur dur"


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jul 13, 2019)

cool. We in the west can pretend its 2014 .
Didnt the japanese release of conquest/birthright feature this already?
what a non-feature. XD

seriously though: good on them for being brave and releasing a game in their original format for the western audience.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 13, 2019)

If Nintendo can allow gay shit in their games, then they have no excuse to not release Mother 3 (y'know magypsies)


----------



## Queen of SoS (Jul 13, 2019)

I’m happy that they included it again. From what the report says it’s only one male that can be wooed will playing as a male while the female protagonist have like 5 potential females that can be wooed. I hope that isn’t true since it’s kinda unfair but oh well. If anything I’m pretty sure somebody will mod more relationships into the game again.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 13, 2019)

This feels so late in relation to what a lot of the fanbase has wanted but, eh... better late than never, I guess.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2019)

What’s next, Mario and Luigi?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jul 13, 2019)

did this bother you this much back in 2014? Like mentioned prior this has been around for a while in the original japanese releases of the game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 13, 2019)

Cue people screeching about literally nothing that hasn't already existed before.

and has literally no bearing on anything you do in the game.


----------



## Queen of SoS (Jul 13, 2019)

Exactly this is not even about to ruin the gameplay. Fates had it and so did a few other fire emblem games. And this is without anybody having to mod the game.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> No reason not to include it as an option, but I'm sure plenty of people will still act like it's something being forced on them.


As long as it's not explicitly forced, there's no real issue. I know it sounds awful, but yeah..


----------



## DarthDub (Jul 13, 2019)

What about the gameplay though?


----------



## eriol33 (Jul 13, 2019)

gay romance or not, fire emblem is now a weaboo game for me. pairing system is fun, but it's not fun if it's the core of the system, like everyone is obsessed about romancing character A vs character B etc, and the narrative quality has dropped significantly. I prefer the old school FE (GC/Wii/GBA).

when I played and finished awakening I was like... WTF?

(I am a bisexual, so I enjoy this stuff, but I prefer a good narrative and story instead of love simulation game guised as a SRPG)


----------



## Garro (Jul 13, 2019)

After Leon in FE:Echoes this isn't a huge surprise. Never been a fan of romancing in FE (Although I enjoy it from a character development perspective) but its nice to see Nintendo finally joining 2015.

I kinda like how only certain characters can be dated, feels more real than when games do the "everyone's bisexual cast".


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> What’s next, Mario and Luigi?


That's called incest. Completely different. 

To be honest, i never had interest in fire emblem games, I never bought one (Besides fire emblem warriors for obvious reasons) I'm not interested in the stories it tells seeming too much about political power and nations and countries and stuff. I prefer if it was more like shining force where it was just a group of heroes trying to take down a evil monster. It seems basic and also nothing special, but I guess these games is more about the characters and their development and interactions than the story it tries to tell.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jul 13, 2019)

you all know you guys can choose which character to romance right? its not like Miyamoto is gonna come down to your house and hold your nintendo switches hostage until you choose to tell an NPC of the same sex you love them. LOL


----------



## fvig2001 (Jul 13, 2019)

So apparently 3 gay and 5 lesbian options available. At least it's way more than on Fates where they only had 1 of each. I wonder if someone will mod it crazily like the one on Fates.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 13, 2019)

I know nothing about this release since I don't have a switch and therefore haven't been following it.

All I can say is that if the children mechanic exists in this game, and they allow it between the same sex couples, I want a fucking explanation.  Whether it be a cop-out alternate realities with different actual genders a la Awakening, or magical genitalia, mana babies formed by the convergence of magic by two people, or wahtever, I don't care.  I just want a damn explanation.  Otherwise the children shouldn't exist because it's stupid with no justification.


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Jul 13, 2019)

As a lesbian, this is much appreciated... as long as it's not hamfisted onto others and all up in our faces. I am hopeful I'll have a better option than... Rhajat, TBH.

I just hope the kids don't come back. I liked the kids in Awakening, and I liked them in Fates, too, but the Fates kids had NO reason at all to be in the game.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 13, 2019)

Heh gay



But also it makes no sense to have romance in this game since there arent going to any children units in it. So I dont know they arent just using the support system from other older FE games


----------



## Foupen (Jul 13, 2019)

fvig2001 said:


> So apparently 3 gay and 5 lesbian options available. At least it's way more than on Fates where they only had 1 of each. I wonder if someone will mod it crazily like the one on Fates.


At least it's better than Fire Emblem Fates where Rhajat and Niles were the only options, but to be honest, it would be better if every unit in this game was essentially bisexual (Like in Stardew Valley, Sims etc) so you could romance anyone regardless of your character's gender.
It would be a shame if your favorite character wasn't romanceable because of your character's gender.


----------



## Reploid (Jul 13, 2019)

I need the whole list


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 13, 2019)

I loved Leon in Echoes and I'm still mad he got rejected by that big guy. So.. bring more cheeky gay guys please. And lesbians as well. We are all equal!


----------



## chaoskagami (Jul 13, 2019)

Yuri is justice. Prove me wrong. Hint: you can't.



Queen of SoS said:


> I’m happy that they included it again. From what the report says it’s only one male that can be wooed will playing as a male while the female protagonist have like 5 potential females that can be wooed. I hope that isn’t true since it’s kinda unfair but oh well. If anything I’m pretty sure somebody will mod more relationships into the game again.



Let's be completely honest here; Fire Emblem is targeted at a mostly male demographic. It makes sense for there to be more female options, because that'll sell it better because of people like me (who like playing as a female MC.) The main target group for MxM is going to be gay guys and fujoshis (you know - the ones who read Yaoi manga), which is probably a far smaller number than who would like GxG content. So...priorities, I'd guess.



Garro said:


> I kinda like how only certain characters can be dated, feels more real than when games do the "everyone's bisexual cast".





Foupen said:


> At least it's better than Fire Emblem Fates where Rhajat and Niles were the only options, but to be honest, it would be better if every unit in this game was essentially bisexual (Like in Stardew Valley, Sims etc) so you could romance anyone regardless of your character's gender.
> It would be a shame if your favorite character wasn't romanceable because of your character's gender.



There's a valid argument to be made either way. On one hand, every character being romance-able is a good ideal. On the other, it often ends up being a copy-paste from the opposite gender MC rather than feeling correctly characterized for their interactions specifically and often feels out of place if incorrectly done given the character's personality. Like, getting gay with the manly man that all the chicks want just makes _zero sense_ and should logically be excluded from same-sex romance options for the same reason that it wouldn't work IRL.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 13, 2019)

The Geys are penetrating into the gaming industry.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 13, 2019)

Now I have a reason to like Fire Emblem even less. Being a strong heterosexual myself, I don't think it's right to allow this in _any_ game. This is the "let's be all inclusive" bull- eh, well... you know. Fortunately, even though Nintendo allows this (and it's not really _that_ surprising; any entertainment company as large as Nintendo is would eventually allow so-called "diversity" in their games if the demand was strong enough), they tailor the games based off of the people who would most likely play them. In Polygon's article about Nintendo allowing the developers to include same-sex relationships in FE: Fates, Nintendo made sure to put strong restrictions on Tomodachi Life, where it was a hetero-only game - the Miis have _children!_ No same-sex couple could EVER do that!

So, that noted, let's consider some other things about same-sex/mature content and Nintendo:

 Nintendo in general, although attempting to be politically correct with some things (i.e. "Holiday Sale" instead of "Christmas Sale"), tends to develop games with hetero relationships. Fire Emblem is published, but not developed, by Nintendo.
 Nintendo focuses on developing games that are generally clean and approved by the majority of the public. Super Mario counts, and even Legend of Zelda, with some of its edgier games like Twilight Princess, are cleaner than say Bayonetta, a game published by Nintendo but developed by PlatinumGames.
 Often, people mistake the publisher of a game as the developer, when it is not always so. Nintendo did not develop Pokemon. Nintendo did not develop Fire Emblem. Nintendo did not develop Bayonetta. Now, as with any publisher, Nintendo will advertise and sell such games from their own site, and they do have to approve which games they want to publish, but Nintendo in general is not a mature company.

Do I like the games that Nintendo publishes? Not all of them. SEGA, too, has published mature titles that I would never play. However, just because I don't like what a company is promoting does not mean that they will stop simply because I, the single consumer, say so. If enough people voted against FE having same-sex characters, then maybe it would be changed. However, Nintendo refusing to publish the title wouldn't stop it; the developers would try to distribute it under another publisher.

Therefore, best bet for us guys who don't break the male-female relationship rule, is to go and save a princess who is always in another castle.


----------



## GbaNober (Jul 13, 2019)

maybe in the far future japan will add their classic Futa.


----------



## KyleHyde (Jul 13, 2019)

chaoskagami said:


> There's a valid argument to be made either way. On one hand, every character being romance-able is a good ideal. On the other, it often ends up being a copy-paste from the opposite gender MC rather than feeling correctly characterized for their interactions specifically and often feels out of place if incorrectly done given the character's personality. Like, getting gay with the manly man that all the chicks want just makes _zero sense_ and should logically be excluded from same-sex romance options for the same reason that it wouldn't work IRL.


Though a counter argument could also be made, seeing as manly gay men do exist (they're not as common as average or overly flamboyant ones, imo) and some women still want them, despite knowing they can never have them. The same goes for men who want to hook up with lesbians. In both cases, there are people who either jokingly or (mostly) seriously make disgusting comments about how they'll "straighten out" X/Y person and how they haven't met a real man/woman before... (It's pretty ridiculous and disgusting to hear that sort of thing.)

But yes, I do agree with you that multi-romance-able aren't usually well done and there's definitely room for improvement there. Perhaps we'll see some decent/unique writing for that sort of thing someday.

Unfortunately, video games and media in general tend to go for pretty boys because that's what sells; I'm sure this will be the case again with the same-sex romance options in this game. I'd be surprised if they actually added in someone I'd be interested in.


----------



## DCG (Jul 13, 2019)

kikongokiller said:


> I've never really been one for romancing/supports in FE, but this is a nice touch for those that are interested and want to be properly immersed.
> 
> Inb4 "shoving politics down our throats hur dur"



I'm someone who's against "forced" politics.
Bit if it's an option (ie. not forced path), O don't have any issue's with it.
In return, don't butcher the translation...


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jul 13, 2019)

Nintendo: Buttsex now supported. Take that Sony!


----------



## chaoskagami (Jul 13, 2019)

KyleHyde said:


> Though a counter argument could also be made, seeing as manly gay men do exist (they're not as common as average or overly flamboyant ones, imo) and some women still want them, despite knowing they can never have them. The same goes for men who want to hook up with lesbians. In both cases, there are people who either jokingly or (mostly) seriously make disgusting comments about how they'll "straighten out" X/Y person and how they haven't met a real man/woman before... (It's pretty ridiculous and disgusting to hear that sort of thing.)



I probably should have been more specific, since I was intending to refer to a _heterosexual_ manly man with that post, but reading it through I realize that I completely failed to construct it as such, heh.

And yes, as far as I'm concerned those morons are in the same category as those who think autism spectrum disorders can be cured by feeding kids mercury, vaccines are evil and that the Earth is flat. In one word, foolish. In another, harmful.

To be frank though, I just don't get what state of mind these people have to be in. It's like flipping out on a cat person for not being a dog person, and saying that legally people shouldn't be allowed to be cat people and must be dog people. You know? It's dumb.

Granted, I'm incapable of understanding any possible inner turmoil these people go though, because while I'm male and heterosexual (well, at least ~98%ish), I have no qualms with reading fiction about same-sex couples (and enjoy it, actually.) I also play as a female character whenever given the option in games - and I never really self-insert. I observe.



> But yes, I do agree with you that multi-romance-able aren't usually well done and there's definitely room for improvement there. Perhaps we'll see some decent/unique writing for that sort of thing someday.



I'm hoping that since they limited the options in this fire emblem game, perhaps the character interactions will be better composed. I suppose we'll see, yeah? There definitely could stand to be some improvement in games on this, though.



DCG said:


> I'm someone who's against "forced" politics.
> Bit if it's an option (ie. not forced path), O don't have any issue's with it.



Homosexuality is not political. Giraffes do it. Swans do it. Dolphins do it. Gorillas do it. I can go on. There's scientific evidence that this exists outside of humans, and it's a google search away. Granted, I agree that since this is a game targeted at everyone that it should be optional content.



> In return, don't butcher the translation...



Aah. That's asking a lot, you know. Either way, I'm sure the fans will fix it if they screw up. Fire Emblem fans are a dedicated bunch.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 13, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Now I have a reason to like Fire Emblem even less. Being a strong heterosexual myself, I don't think it's right to allow this in _any_ game. This is the "let's be all inclusive" bull- eh, well... you know. Fortunately, even though Nintendo allows this (and it's not really _that_ surprising; any entertainment company as large as Nintendo is would eventually allow so-called "diversity" in their games if the demand was strong enough), they tailor the games based off of the people who would most likely play them. In Polygon's article about Nintendo allowing the developers to include same-sex relationships in FE: Fates, Nintendo made sure to put strong restrictions on Tomodachi Life, where it was a hetero-only game - the Miis have _children!_ No same-sex couple could EVER do that!
> 
> So, that noted, let's consider some other things about same-sex/mature content and Nintendo:
> 
> ...


It's kinda fun to see a person so intimidated by the prospect of Nintendo games becoming gay that they have to write an elaborate article on why they shouldn't be afraid of Nintendo games becoming gay x)


----------



## Daisy (Jul 13, 2019)

It's a good step, but to be honest I won't really be satisfied until the whole limited character pool thing is gone.

What if I don't like any of the characters I can romance? That would really suck. The whole marriage system being so limited if you want a same-sex relationship is somewhat of a barrier to the series for me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't have an issue with it as long as it's optional, which is what I'd expect from any romance option in an RPG-kinda-game anyway, straight or gay. In fact, it makes the whole game a little more bit more realistic and gives the player more freedom, which is nice.



Daisy said:


> It's a good step, but to be honest I won't really be satisfied until the whole limited character pool thing is gone.
> 
> What if I don't like any of the characters I can romance? That would really suck. The whole marriage system being so limited if you want a same-sex relationship is somewhat of a barrier to the series for me.


You do know that marriage is an optional activity in FE and not the main goal, right? Even in real life sometimes you just can't find "the one".


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 13, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Now I have a reason to like Fire Emblem even less. Being a strong heterosexual myself, I don't think it's right to allow this in _any_ game. This is the "let's be all inclusive" bull- eh, well... you know. Fortunately, even though Nintendo allows this (and it's not really _that_ surprising; any entertainment company as large as Nintendo is would eventually allow so-called "diversity" in their games if the demand was strong enough), they tailor the games based off of the people who would most likely play them. In Polygon's article about Nintendo allowing the developers to include same-sex relationships in FE: Fates, Nintendo made sure to put strong restrictions on Tomodachi Life, where it was a hetero-only game - the Miis have _children!_ No same-sex couple could EVER do that!
> 
> So, that noted, let's consider some other things about same-sex/mature content and Nintendo:
> 
> ...


Let me level with you friend, Fire Emblem doesn't exist, so you don't need to have a reason to like it any less. It's all smoke and mirrors Nintendo pulls out, but think about it, have you ever SEEN a Fire Emblem? I know I haven't. Have you ever seen a Fire Emblem fan? Do such people even exist? I think not. Sure, you might see that one person online saying "oh I love Fire Emblem! Fire Emblem 12 is the best one out there!" but c'mon, they're just saying it for attention. It's bizarre to me people still buy into this. 

Honestly? Just move on. Don't get sucked in by this propaganda. Don't become a fake fan of this fake series.
its not like the fandom will want you anyway with such a shitty attitude towards such an insignificant aspect of the game


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 13, 2019)

@DinohScene this may interest you.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 13, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> Let me level with you friend, Fire Emblem doesn't exist, so you don't need to have a reason to like it any less. It's all smoke and mirrors Nintendo pulls out, but think about it, have you ever SEEN a Fire Emblem? I know I haven't. Have you ever seen a Fire Emblem fan? Do such people even exist? I think not. Sure, you might see that one person online saying "oh I love Fire Emblem! Fire Emblem 12 is the best one out there!" but c'mon, they're just saying it for attention. It's bizarre to me people still buy into this.
> 
> Honestly? Just move on. Don't get sucked in by this propaganda. Don't become a fake fan of this fake series.
> its not like the fandom will want you anyway with such a shitty attitude towards such an insignificant aspect of the game


Ummm, okay? Thanks, I guess... :confused:

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pipistrele said:


> It's kinda fun to see a person so intimidated by the prospect of Nintendo games becoming gay that they have to write an elaborate article on why they shouldn't be afraid of Nintendo games becoming gay x)


I don't feel intimidated. Not at all. Just because Nintendo doesn't develop FE doesn't mean publishimg the series isn't compromising their morals, and I'm willing to accept that and still be a Nintendo fan. That's not to say that I approve, I just enjoy certain things Nintendo related.

Even though Nintendo is compromising, I still believe that most, if not all, of the game developers at Nintendo try to keep the games kid friendly and clean, despite some crude humor and some violence in game series like WarioWare and Legend of Zelda. Not _all_ of Nintendo is bad; the company has been in my prayers, so maybe it improved some due to that. Take that as you will (cuz' you will anyway!).


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 13, 2019)

What is a "strong heterosexual man" ? I'd love to hear a description for that.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 13, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> What is a "strong heterosexual man" ? I'd love to hear a description for that.


much to the disappointment of leon, this man is :^)


Spoiler


----------



## YamiZee (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't see why theres any controversy over this. This is just more options to those that want them. You can be a strong heterosexual man and just chill anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 13, 2019)

Fire Emblem: Three Houses is marked PEGI12 or T for Teens. I hate to break it to some people, but teens know about gays and lesbians already. I'm about as conservative as a jar of pickles, but even I can see that the "outrage" is a little misplaced here. It's an optional romance option - if you're so concerned about the kiddos, perhaps you should be harping about promiscuity being a feature at all instead of focusing on what kind of genitalia smack against what other kind.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 13, 2019)

Is there a parental control option to turn this off? I don’t want to accidentally turn pair’d characters from friends into non-straight couples.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 13, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Is there a parental control option to turn this off? I don’t want to accidentally turn pair’d characters from friends into non-straight couples.


Press Plus on the main menu with the game selected. From there, you press down twice, then right, down twice, then A, and A again. That should do the trick.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 13, 2019)

The MM options are :


Spoiler



Linhardt, Alois, Gilbert


The FF options are :


Spoiler: Possible spoilers



Edelgard, Dorothea, Mercedes, Rhea, Sothis


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 13, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> much to the disappointment of leon, this man is :^)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So .. @HarvHouHacker is that sexy? Damn!


----------



## warweeny (Jul 13, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> you all know you guys can choose which character to romance right? its not like Miyamoto is gonna come down to your house and hold your nintendo switches hostage until you choose to tell an NPC of the same sex you love them.



Yet, this is just the start, sadly.


----------



## SkittleDash (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh, sweet! Better than what Fates did with only two. Now my only worry is goddamn censorship. They better not touch it... >.>


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 13, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> Press Plus on the main menu with the game selected. From there, you press down twice, then right, down twice, then A, and A again. That should do the trick.



Hahaha


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 13, 2019)

Daisy said:


> It's a good step, but to be honest I won't really be satisfied until the whole limited character pool thing is gone.
> 
> What if I don't like any of the characters I can romance? That would really suck. The whole marriage system being so limited if you want a same-sex relationship is somewhat of a barrier to the series for me.


Is it? Not everyone's gay and making only some characters gay makes it realistic, tbh i wouldn't want everyone to be gay in the game.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 13, 2019)

with the switch mini coming out i may grab this maybe...


----------



## Daisy (Jul 13, 2019)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Is it? Not everyone's gay and making only some characters gay makes it realistic, tbh i wouldn't want everyone to be gay in the game.


I mean, it doesn't have to be that way. They could easily just have it so that, y'know, their sexuality changed depending on if the player tried to romance them.


----------



## medoli900 (Jul 13, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> If Nintendo can allow gay shit in their games, then they have no excuse to not release Mother 3 (y'know magypsies)


The issue with the magypsies is that they're a poor taste caricature of homosexuals (all pink hair, every homosexual is a gypsy, reference to child predatoring...), which would be very bad for Nintendo's image of they released the game in the West.


----------



## lampdemon (Jul 13, 2019)

As long as it's not censored I don't care. Dual audio would also be nice.


----------



## anhminh (Jul 13, 2019)

So do we have child unit or not? I need to know if I can mix and match for my perfect unit or not.


----------



## drazenm (Jul 13, 2019)

What a, selling point lol, this is really something to be highlighted and a deal breaker why to buy/play a game???? 


Fcuk me dead, we should literally be annihilated as species.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 13, 2019)

Can my children be gay too? I really need to know that. Asking for a friend.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 13, 2019)

Not into romantic games but this is an interesting one. I will take a look at it when it's out soon. Never experienced this game from other system before.


----------



## diggeloid (Jul 13, 2019)

I love it when games do this. Romancing in games always makes me cringe, but at least without a gender restriction it lets me have fun with it. Maybe I'm immature, but stringing along the first obvious love interest intended by the developers only to drop her for the burliest dude in the party always gets a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 13, 2019)

anhminh said:


> So do we have child unit or not? I need to know if I can mix and match for my perfect unit or not.


No kids in the game.


----------



## julianuf (Jul 13, 2019)

All three options are hideous. Incredibly disappointing...

Why can't I marry the hot guys :<

Seriously, it looks like the options are: 
1. Guy who looks like, and could easily be mistaken for a girl
2. Old guy that looks like some kind of church figure
3. Big burly knight guy

Jeez.. stereotypical much? Come on Japan.  (And of course the female options get actual pretty girls - a MAIN character, an attractive student, and two others...)


----------



## THYPLEX (Jul 13, 2019)

Steel-Winged_Pegasus said:


> As a lesbian, this is much appreciated... as long as it's not hamfisted onto others and all up in our faces. I am hopeful I'll have a better option than... Rhajat, TBH.
> 
> I just hope the kids don't come back. I liked the kids in Awakening, and I liked them in Fates, too, but the Fates kids had NO reason at all to be in the game.


No reason ?
How harsh , and why , if i may ask?


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Jul 13, 2019)

Catering to their target audience, I see!


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 13, 2019)

julianuf said:


> All three options are hideous. Incredibly disappointing...
> 
> Why can't I marry the hot guys :<
> 
> ...


But the big burly guy is one of the hottest guys


----------



## SlasherGamer21 (Jul 13, 2019)

Chary said:


> wait more two weeks



Its "wait two more weeks" lol


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jul 13, 2019)

Jesus! I love this new Nintendo uncensorship.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 13, 2019)

The game must be quite mediocre if this is the selling point.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jul 13, 2019)

*No one is complaining*
You guys: Stop complaining! It's so stupid!!!


But seriously, as spai said, there is no reason not to release mommy third. Especially with the revoking censorship thing.

EDIT: Okay so there is one person complaining but I had read the first page at the time. My snark still stands


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 13, 2019)

raxadian said:


> The game must be quite mediocre if this is the selling point.


Actually this is shaping to be the best FE so far and one of the best RPGs.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jul 13, 2019)

This will be my first FE game, so I'm exited to play.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 13, 2019)

Nice to see Nintendo acknowledge same sex romance.

We've come a while since the days of Tomodachi Life ^~^


----------



## DarkKaine (Jul 13, 2019)

I could never get into FE. Grid shit may have worked great in the 90's because of hardware limitations but nowadays I consider it lazy and unnacceptable.


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 13, 2019)

How will chidren be dealt?
Adoption?


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 13, 2019)

THYPLEX said:


> No reason ?
> How harsh , and why , if i may ask?


In Awakening, they made sense. I'll stick it in a spoiler just in case, tho most people know.


Spoiler: Awakening Plot Stuff



Since Lucina and co came from the future, the kids being fully grown and coming to help as part of the crew to stop the end of the world made total sense.


In Fates, the kids just get shipped off to another dimension for some reason after being born, and then for SOME OTHER REASON you just happen to stumble across them and have them join your crew. They feel as though they were hoisted in for the sake of encouraging relationships instead of actually having a reason to exist, and were just poorly written as a whole.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 13, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> How will chidren be dealt?
> Adoption?


There are no children in the game.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 13, 2019)

Daisy said:


> I mean, it doesn't have to be that way. They could easily just have it so that, y'know, their sexuality changed depending on if the player tried to romance them.


That means more content and more content means its costs more. Nintendo would never do something like that without adding new game assets. Personally i think its enough if only couple of the heroes are gay.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 13, 2019)

I know who I will marry. 


Spoiler


----------



## |<roni&g (Jul 13, 2019)

What disgusting news.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 13, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Is there a parental control option to turn this off? I don’t want to accidentally turn pair’d characters from friends into non-straight couples.


Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, A, B, Start. This will take you to the super secret censorship menu. 

TBH, I'm not sure if FE will censor such; it seems that they endorse this sinful behavior. I know that in Miitopia, relationships are based on how close you are as friends, not as lovers, so maybe it would be better to play Miitopia.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 13, 2019)

Only one male same sex option and a few female same sex options.

...sigh.

Edit: nvm it seems only rumors for now


Spoiler: Character List



Male: Gilbert, Linhardt, Alois

Female: Edelgard, Dorothea, Mercedes, Rhea, and Sothis.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 13, 2019)

Although I disagree, have fun, y'all!


----------



## bi388 (Jul 13, 2019)

|<roni&g said:


> What disgusting news.


I agree, it is disgusting news that people feel the need to attack a game for having lgbt people in it. Theyre such snowflakes that they cant even handle FACTS and EVIDENCE like the existence of gay people. SAD!


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 13, 2019)

It was about time, now modders won't have to make a patch.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 13, 2019)

Gotta love how most people 'against' gay representation accuse LGBT people of being snowflakes, when in reality, they themselves can't handle something as simple as _optional_ gay marriage.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2019)

fanservice emblem


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 13, 2019)

all the weebs gonna love this playing female characters and than marrying the npcs with the biggest tits 

this game lost it's way...


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 13, 2019)

Fucking hell this is great, Nintendo isn't censoring their shit.

I would never use this feature but I'm glad it's at least there if it makes sense in the world/setting.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 13, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Fire Emblem: Three Houses is marked PEGI12 or T for Teens. I hate to break it to some people, but teens know about gays and lesbians already. I'm about as conservative as a jar of pickles, but even I can see that the "outrage" is a little misplaced here. It's an optional romance option - if you're so concerned about the kiddos, perhaps you should be harping about promiscuity being a feature at all instead of focusing on what kind of genitalia smack against what other kind.



Isn't there a line in the trailer "kill every last one of them"? Doesn't sound rated E for everyone.


----------



## skykorn (Jul 13, 2019)

great news.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 13, 2019)

banjo2 said:


> Isn't there a line in the trailer "kill every last one of them"? Doesn't sound rated E for everyone.


Because it isn't rated E for Everyone.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> No reason not to include it as an option, but I'm sure plenty of people will still act like it's something being forced on them.



Especially the pastor of whom is the subject of this video:


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 13, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Because it isn't rated E for Everyone.


I know, but I'm saying that the same-sex thing isn't necessarily the cause of the rating.


----------



## bodefuceta (Jul 13, 2019)

I really dislike romance in FE games. I don't like this kind of romance. But I'll have fun suiciding some characters.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 13, 2019)

bodefuceta said:


> I really dislike romance in FE games. I don't like this kind of romance. But I'll have fun suiciding some characters.


I stand with you friend, on July 26th, the hets walk to their demise (:


----------



## Viri (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't like romance options period in FE games, they even felt a bit forced in FE Awakening. But, at least I can make the females les out, if I get the new FE game!


----------



## chaoskagami (Jul 13, 2019)

DarkKaine said:


> I could never get into FE. Grid shit may have worked great in the 90's because of hardware limitations but nowadays I consider it lazy and unnacceptable.



I could never get into chess. Grid shit may have worked in the seventh century because of manufacturing limitations, but nowadays I consider it lazy and unacceptable.

(Do you see the problem here?)


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 13, 2019)

I like to pair my characters in combat based on the total damage they can do together or to help move slower units faster across the field. I know this builds up the relationship levels. I just want to know if their is an easy solution so they don’t become romantic with each other in the process. I don’t see how that’s attacking Fire emblem’s choice to allow the behavior of those people in the game.


----------



## chaoskagami (Jul 13, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> I like to pair my characters in combat based on the total damage they can do together or to help move slower units faster across the field. I know this builds up the relationship levels. I just want to know if their is an easy solution so they don’t become romantic with each other in the process. I don’t see how that’s attacking Fire emblem’s choice to allow the behavior of those people in the game.



You contradicted the first half of your argument with the second half. If you're truly pairing units up because it improves damage, why would you _not_ take another support rank to get the boost from it? I mean, if you want the S-rank with specific characters, then it's simple; grind those characters first. Not second. Or pull them off when they get to A and then grind the S-rank out with the desired character so that getting S-rank is disabled for that pairing.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 13, 2019)

chaoskagami said:


> You contradicted the first half of your argument with the second half. If you're truly pairing units up because it improves damage, why would you _not_ take another support rank to get the boost from it? I mean, if you want the S-rank with specific characters, then it's simple; grind those characters first. Not second. Or pull them off when they get to A and then grind the S-rank out with the desired character so that getting S-rank is disabled for that pairing.



I have no idea what you are taking about. Rank this rank that. What?


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 14, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> I have no idea what you are taking about. Rank this rank that. What?


As units' support ranking grows, they get extra bonuses for working together basically. So if you want them to be as good as possible together, their 'relationship level' or support rank or whatever they call it in this game, will need to be worked on. 

That being said, if you're dire for an strictly no rainbow go zone, just check the list of characters that disagree with your moral compass and maybe don't pair them together? There's like six of them, it can't be that hard.


----------



## chaoskagami (Jul 14, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> I have no idea what you are taking about. Rank this rank that. What?



Play previous fire emblem games, then? I think it's pretty clear. The only reason you wouldn't know what I'm talking about if you're a gameplay min-maxer is if _you haven't played any fire emblem before at all. _Or, you're just guising your dislike for the content by using _gameplay as an excuse._


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 14, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> As units' support ranking grows, they get extra bonuses for working together basically. So if you want them to be as good as possible together, their 'relationship level' or support rank or whatever they call it in this game, will need to be worked on.
> 
> That being said, if you're dire for an strictly no rainbow





chaoskagami said:


> Play previous fire emblem games, then? I think it's pretty clear. The only reason you wouldn't know what I'm talking about if you're a gameplay min-maxer is if _you haven't played any fire emblem before at all._



I have played fire emblem awakening to the end of the main story twice. Once with each main npc. Played a little of fates but the story wasn’t compiling enough to ever finish the story. So I barely know how the team-up and relationship systems tie into each other. I don’t full dive into games anymore. I just don’t find games as fun as they used to be.


----------



## Something whatever (Jul 14, 2019)

Too bad this FE hasnt really had good marketing


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Jul 14, 2019)

Gods, I enjoy watching all of two people going "REEEEE" at the _*OPTIONAL*_ same sex marriages. Disgusting news? Fire Emblem promoting this "sinful" behavior? That's some funny shit, lol.


----------



## GbaNober (Jul 14, 2019)

at least it's "OPTIONAL" not forced because FE understand that they need to balance the minority and majority type of their fan/customer base.


----------



## DarkKaine (Jul 14, 2019)

chaoskagami said:


> I could never get into chess. Grid shit may have worked in the seventh century because of manufacturing limitations, but nowadays I consider it lazy and unacceptable.
> 
> (Do you see the problem here?)


Sure do. I tend to like every other element about this game mind you, it's just the combat mechanics that feel dated and won't change because it's a staple of the franchise. And yes I hate chess too


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2019)

It says a lot on how they consider the expectations their target demographic.
Good to be a niche, I don't have to bend (hum) to dated marketing tropes.

And I love chess, duality is what really makes strategy fun.

Real time strategy are more sandboxes when played against CPU and tacticals are grinding fest, nothing more. 
E*chi stuff in FE just gave more appeal to it.


----------



## julianuf (Jul 14, 2019)

I don't understand all of the "it's not forced" and "it's optional" stuff so many people keep saying.

For picking out the romance for a character that's supposed to be a representation of the player... Yeah, sure.

But does that mean, if there was a character in the game that was gay, and could only date guys, or if it were a different type of game and one of the male characters dated another male character throughout the game's story, that WOULD NOT be acceptable? (Or is the "key" word here marriage...?)

If so... Some of y'all need to take a good hard look in the mirror. ;(


----------



## GbaNober (Jul 14, 2019)

The developer said it's "optional" thank god.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 14, 2019)

GbaNober said:


> The developer said it's "optional" thank god.


If only straight stuff was optional in the majority of video games....


----------



## GbaNober (Jul 14, 2019)

Daisy said:


> If only straight stuff was optional in the majority of video games....


maybe they can request like this game (yaay)


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 14, 2019)

So according to Ninty you still can't just be gay, you GOTTA BE BI


----------



## livipup (Jul 14, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> What’s next, Mario and Luigi?


I would point out that this is incest, but Fates did let you marry and fuck your cousin so I can't even argue they wouldn't do that.



LittleFlame said:


> So according to Ninty you still can't just be gay, you GOTTA BE BI


It is a roleplaying game so in reality you can be whatever you want. Maybe you're the only gay at the school and all the people you can date are bi, but I really doubt the game explicitly calls Byleths bisexual. They probably don't call anyone bi.



Memoir said:


> As long as it's not explicitly forced, there's no real issue. I know it sounds awful, but yeah..


Plenty of games do explicitly force the player to be straight so I don't think that would be a problem either. Even Assassins Creed Odyssey which allows for gay romance options forces the player into a heterosexual relationship, so if they can do stuff like that I see no reason a game can't force players to choose a same-sex partner. No reason Nintendo can't release a game where the player is explicitly gay.



DarthDub said:


> What about the gameplay though?


There are plenty of threads about that which you can read if this doesn't interest you. But of course this is a part of the gameplay. It's a feature in the game. You play the game. The game you play has this feature as part of your play. Gameplay.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 14, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> What’s next, Mario and Luigi?


nah...it will be Luigi and Wario


----------



## |<roni&g (Jul 14, 2019)

bi388 said:


> I agree, it is disgusting news that people feel the need to attack a game for having lgbt people in it. Theyre such snowflakes that they cant even handle FACTS and EVIDENCE like the existence of gay people. SAD!



It’s sad that people forget how they made it onto this planet. This generation  think they know better than all that came before them with their rainbow BS and now they’re pushing it on kids to confuse them, disgraceful, selfish fucks


----------



## smile72 (Jul 14, 2019)

|<roni&g said:


> It’s sad that people forget how they made it onto this planet. This generation  think they know better than all that came before them with their rainbow BS and now they’re pushing it on kids to confuse them, disgraceful, selfish fucks


Well first off...I am so glad I can romance the right gender that I like (sadly none of the guys are that hot but oh well better than nothing).
Second...someone is oddly triggered. Why you hating on LGBT people? People have been gay for forever. And nothing personal I knew I liked guys when I was 5...so yeah. A LOT of kids already have feelings like this. Nothing is being pushed because nothing can be pushed. It;s just an option.
Third, you sound like one of those old racists. The type who wouldn't let their kids see Guess Who's Coming to Dinner because it forces miscegenation on them.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 14, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> nah...it will be Luigi and Wario


I can't believe I googled this.. my stomach. At least there was a more or less funny one. I won't talk about the other things I've seen.. never again.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2019)

+1 for anyone that get's the reference


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 14, 2019)

Dont they always do this?


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 14, 2019)

LonelyPhantom said:


> +1 for anyone that get's the reference


Fuck this bitch. Sayaka deserved better


----------



## Daisy (Jul 14, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> Fuck this bitch. Sayaka deserved better


She got Kyoko (^:


----------



## THYPLEX (Jul 15, 2019)

Nintendo , add more lesbians pairings please !
Sincerely , a fan of yours.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jul 15, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> Cue people screeching about literally nothing that hasn't already existed before.
> 
> and has literally no bearing on anything you do in the game.



Wait... but don't you get children that can be recruited and have their own classes or something? >_> So it does affect gameplay?


----------



## KyleHyde (Jul 15, 2019)

SonyUSA said:


> Wait... but don't you get children that can be recruited and have their own classes or something? >_> So it does affect gameplay?


Technically yes (at least in some of the previous titles), though I've seen a couple of people mentioning that the children units/mechanics don't exist in Three Houses at all.

Granted, I'm not an FE buff, so I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jul 15, 2019)

KyleHyde said:


> Technically yes (at least in some of the previous titles), though I've seen a couple of people mentioning that the children units/mechanics don't exist in Three Houses at all.
> 
> Granted, I'm not an FE buff, so I'm not entirely sure.



Ooh Ok, interesting.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2019)

THYPLEX said:


> Nintendo , add more lesbians pairings please !
> Sincerely , a fan of yours.



2nd this, but also recommend that they consult JadenKaiba of Deviant Art... He has done some "tasteful" work of this type of coupling, I have no doubt he would be a great asset to them, if you catch my drift ;P.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 15, 2019)

SonyUSA said:


> Wait... but don't you get children that can be recruited and have their own classes or something? >_> So it does affect gameplay?



I'm no expert but I don't think having children with same sex couples will be an issue.


----------



## Chary (Jul 15, 2019)

Fates-Blade-900 said:


> Well the issue with it being optional is that it makes the character confirmed gay even, and it makes people who know it's wrong who follow what the Bible says on the matter angry with the character(s), and makes them disconnect with the character(s), because they know a male or female shouldn't be in love with his/her same sex.


As a Christian, this has always confused me. Why would you want to be angry towards someone for their choices? We're supposed to be caring and supportive towards everyone--love thy neighbor, etc. Even if they're not "in line" with the Bible, neither is stealing or adultery, and yet many devout Christians won't condemn them half as strongly as they would a gay person. 

Would you be angry with a player character that murders, because killing is wrong in the Bible? Does that cause a disconnect, because people shouldn't kill each other?

I think, considering Fire Emblem's "modern" core audience, many, many players are going to be very happy with this choice, and I don't see anything wrong with that. Let people enjoy things, is how I see it.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jul 15, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm no expert but I don't think having children with same sex couples will be an issue.


 Adoption


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jul 15, 2019)

so no gay mods needed this time? xD


----------



## Kadji (Jul 15, 2019)

I am totaly fine with this and can't understand why some people are outraged by the possibility to have a same sex romance in the game.

Seriously guys/girls, what's the problem?
Some people on the internet are behaving like the game is throwing down a d*ck their throat, as if it is impossible *not* to see any same sex romance...

To those people: You have to specifically work towards the goal of having a same sex romance in the game, it's not something that 'just happens' by the story.
I welcome more choices. It's not my cup of tea, so I won't use it, but I am glad that the option is included.

Also, you can't get children in this game as far as we know, so you are not hindering yourself by having a same sex romance in your playthrough.
Heck, since I have to play through the game 3 times I might as well try to get one of the same sex romances just for fun (Looking at you Dimitri  )


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 15, 2019)

Well, I'll have to make sure to avoid flags with said the not so straight dudes. 

Sadly I can't build a harem... I need a FE harem route, it's always hard to choose the best wife in these games. :'(


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 15, 2019)

I need FE:Awakening's Miriel in this FE!

I want to have virtual kids with her and send them to their possible death in combat.

Gayness doesn't bother me.


----------



## Nevermore (Jul 15, 2019)

So did anybody bring up yet how all the same-sex options are mostly yaoi/yuri pandering to mainly straight males?  Especially while the female options are really hot, and the male options are lackluster *(places like ResetEra are screeching how Claude ISN'T an option)*.

It always bugged me how people label it as "LGBBQT Pairings" instead of yaoi/yuri like it is. The same was true with Fates with both of their options lol.

But it really makes me miss when Fire Emblem fanbase wasn't about this "omg muh shipping" and instead about the niche series itself. And people treat it like it's a sin that every character isn't bisexual or whatever.


----------



## Borjitasstoi (Jul 15, 2019)

i dont want be rude but it feels this game put this thing as agenda and you know what this is a good signal because fire emblem considers same sex options

this gonna be interesting because that means i you touch the code you can make all character with all options possible it takes time but if you want a complete experience and dont stick depend character preferences looks like will be a mod in the future


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 15, 2019)

Only in the JPN release like previously, or is it actually confirmed for worldwide release this time?


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 15, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Only in the JPN release like previously, or is it actually confirmed for worldwide release this time?


Worldwide.
Localization seem really good this time. (Fuck you Fates)


----------



## smile72 (Jul 16, 2019)

To discuss Fire Emblem again. I wonder if we will get any cute guys through DLC or updates. The three we are getting just aren't that great.


----------

